# swing advice



## SteveW86 (Jan 11, 2016)

Looking for a few comments on my swing, Im working on stopping hitting the ball out of the heel of the club, initial thoughts are that I was standing too close to the ball. I have now stepped back and feel a lot more like I am reaching for the ball, which is causing me to lose a bit of balance at the end of my swing occasionally. I also occasionally lean back (to my right) in my down sing which isn't helping. As for other posture/grip comments I am always keen to hear peoples thoughts.

First part of video is a wedge, then the rest is 7 iron. Last part looks like a very quick swing to me which doesn't seem under that much control.
[video=vimeo;151445407]https://vimeo.com/151445407[/video]


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey steve, welcome to the forum

firstly, i ain't no coach 

if you pause the vid at 24 sec, then frame by frame it ( or start/pause real quick) notice the post in the bay behind,
as you reach impact at 26/7 sec your head is way behind the ball, like your weight has gone back but not forward in the downswing
try something like this on the range next time, don't worry where the ball goes to much , and focus on holding the finish, control=balance.

[video=youtube;9njOMQlbRYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9njOMQlbRYE[/video]


----------



## Jasonmarlowe (Jan 12, 2016)

I have a Taylormade r7 super quad 9.5' reg.  shaft and I hit it fairly straight about 250-260 yards. 
I recently got a used Taylormade R11s for Christmas and using my same swing as the R7, everything I hit slices like crazy. The setting I have on the r11s is set to low ball height (it's a 10.5'), closed + on the red thing, 10g on the toe and 2g on the heel. 
The shaft is reg flex. 
I thought I'd hit farther and more consistent with the new r11s. I'm pretty disappointed. I switched back to the r7 and started hitting it long and straight again. 
Should I be looking at getting a different club, changing my swing completely just for the sake of a new club, or am I missing something in the setup of the r11s?
What other used drivers should I be looking at under $100?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 12, 2016)

I have used that drill previously, though that has just reminded me about it so will start to use it again.

thanks


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 31, 2016)

[video=vimeo;161028854]https://vimeo.com/161028854[/video]

Again, looking for some comments on my swing, 3 months on from the start of the thread, it still looks as though I am coming over the top which I am trying to stop though it is frustratingly difficult. Negatives, and hopefully some positives are all welcome.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 31, 2016)

[video=vimeo;161028837]https://vimeo.com/161028837[/video]


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 31, 2016)

[video=vimeo;161028826]https://vimeo.com/161028826[/video]

Not sure why it wouldn't let me put all of the videos into one post....is there a limit on embedding videos in a single post?


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 25, 2016)

[video=youtube;y4hjZbqMPak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4hjZbqMPak[/video]


Here are a few swings from tonight at the range, After practising a lot over the last 6 weeks, though haven't hit a ball since last week before tonight. I have put these videos in this thread so I can keep a bit of track of my swing changing (hopefully for the better). 

Would be keen to hear peoples thoughts, both positive and constructive.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 25, 2016)

[video=youtube;JTjEFyMjJPA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTjEFyMjJPA[/video]


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 25, 2016)

[video=youtube;7dM0asInZv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dM0asInZv8[/video]


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 25, 2016)

[video=youtube;sBYuiXPiNPc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBYuiXPiNPc[/video]


----------



## Lump (Nov 26, 2016)

Progress for sure, just a little work on your posture would help. Your very rounded off with your shoulders, try and open your chest a little more. You should notice the difference very quickly.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 26, 2016)

Looks like a totally different golfer. How much has your scoring come down by? The one thing that really stands out for me is the way your swing now looks so much slower and controlled, but more powerful. Do you find you are hitting the ball further now?

Try what Lump said about opening your chest up, you will see the difference once you get use to it. But for one seasons work you have made fantastic progress.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 26, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			Looks like a totally different golfer. How much has your scoring come down by? The one thing that really stands out for me is the way your swing now looks so much slower and controlled, but more powerful. Do you find you are hitting the ball further now?

Try what Lump said about opening your chest up, you will see the difference once you get use to it. But for one seasons work you have made fantastic progress.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, I will try pushing my chest out a little bit more. I have always been able to hit the ball a long way, but what I have found is that my distances are much more consistent now. Consistency overall has improved greatly, looking at the video comparison I think it is quite clear why. Looking at the latest videos, I have my own opinion on what I need to improve on and where I want my Swing to go.

Scoring wise, at the start of the year my best score was an 89, though was regularly shooting low 90's. Roll on 8 months and my best score is now a 74. I think that speaks for itself. 

Anymore comments are welcomed.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 26, 2016)

Be careful you don't end up trying to fix everything you think is wrong.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 26, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Be careful you don't end up trying to fix everything you think is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I am not chasing the perfect swing. I know Im an amateur, I do want to get it as good as I can though


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 26, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Don't worry, I am not chasing the perfect swing. I know Im an amateur, I do want to get it as good as I can though
		
Click to expand...

What ever you have been doing, keep doing. It looks like you have made a great improvement over the season, don't know if it was through lessons or just self teaching, but it has obviously worked and I know some low handicap players that would like a swing like yours. :thup:


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 26, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			What ever you have been doing, keep doing. It looks like you have made a great improvement over the season, don't know if it was through lessons or just self teaching, but it has obviously worked and I know some low handicap players that would like a swing like yours. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Ive been having lessons, I only really started playing the game october last year ( had played a couple of rounds previously for a few years, but nothing serious). I changed my coach probably earlier summer time, and have had 4 lessons with the new coach. I wasn't working in October, so spent a lot of time practising, this is the time when the changes really sunk in. 

Thanks MadAdey, that last comment is really encouraging


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 26, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Ive been having lessons, I only really started playing the game october last year ( had played a couple of rounds previously for a few years, but nothing serious). I changed my coach probably earlier summer time, and have had 4 lessons with the new coach. I wasn't working in October, so spent a lot of time practising, this is the time when the changes really sunk in. 

Thanks MadAdey, that last comment is really encouraging
		
Click to expand...

Now you have a good swing going, do not slip into what people will do next and start looking at how to hit it further. Looking at your swing it looks like you have good swing speed so are probably already hitting a good distance. Let your swing bed itself in and as you start to strike the ball better you will gain some distance. 

Best thing you could do now is go stand in a field and practice hitting wedges from 50-100 yards and learn to get some feel for these shots. They will help your scores start to tumble, getting close with your third on a par 5 after 2 good shots or knocking it close on a par 4 after hacking it out of the crap will make a big difference to your scores. Most of the lads I play with are deadly from these distances and it's no coincidence that they all knock it round in the high 60s low 70s regularly.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 26, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			Now you have a good swing going, do not slip into what people will do next and start looking at how to hit it further. Looking at your swing it looks like you have good swing speed so are probably already hitting a good distance. Let your swing bed itself in and as you start to strike the ball better you will gain some distance. 

Best thing you could do now is go stand in a field and practice hitting wedges from 50-100 yards and learn to get some feel for these shots. They will help your scores start to tumble, getting close with your third on a par 5 after 2 good shots or knocking it close on a par 4 after hacking it out of the crap will make a big difference to your scores. Most of the lads I play with are deadly from these distances and it's no coincidence that they all knock it round in the high 60s low 70s regularly.
		
Click to expand...

I have no desire to hit the ball any further, coming from an athletic background I have a lot of power. I am far more focussed on making a repeatable swing to improve my accuracy.

Thanks for the comments


----------

